# NIE + Health coverage



## eligl24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi there,

So my wife (American) and I (Spaniard) are moving to Spain within a month. I am trying to be organized and figure out the exact process to follow once we get there. I know the law has change, making it very confusing, but from what I have read this would be how it should go:

1. We register at the town we are going to live in (Empadronamiento).

2. We get her a NIE (since we are married she will not need proof of insurance or work contract).

3. We can go to the town's doctors center and get her the Social Security health coverage card.

3. When she receives the NIE we go to register her as a resident (she will get a work permit along).


Now, does anybody now if I am wrong, right, missing anything.... 
Since we are married I think the all process will be a bit easier than for somebody who is not married with a Spaniard.


Thanks a lot for reading!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

eligl24 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So my wife (American) and I (Spaniard) are moving to Spain within a month. I am trying to be organized and figure out the exact process to follow once we get there. I know the law has change, making it very confusing, but from what I have read this would be how it should go:
> 
> ...


:welcome:

it depends............

different areas do seem to do things in slightly different orders....

also I'm not sure that it's a simple as you think for your wife to move here with you - I'm pretty sure you need to apply for some sort of spouse visa for her & that you also have to apply for it before she comes to Spain

the best thing you can do is check with your nearest Spanish consulate before you do anything else


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

I can only speak from experience from four years ago. Basically, as you have written were the steps. Only difference was could not get medical card with just the NIE. ( clarification-I believe I could have gotten one for limited services). No, she does not need a visa ( unless that has changed again).
Where we're you married?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Bfpijuan said:


> I can only speak from experience from four years ago. Basically, as you have written were the steps. Only difference was could not get medical card with just the NIE. ( clarification-I believe I could have gotten one for limited services). No, she does not need a visa ( unless that has changed again).
> Where we're you married?


I'm happy to be corrected - I thought I had read that she would need to do that - maybe it has changed since four years ago - just about everything else has!!

however - she _will _have apply for residency as spouse of a citizen & will need to be sure that she has apostilled copies of marriage cert etc

I agree though, that the NIE in itself won't give access to healthcare - only a residence card will do that


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Correct and I believe the marriage certificate has to be issued within three months. Be prepared for a long wait for the spanish marriage certificate. But, once you get that the residency should not take too long.


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oops, thought I was replying to original poster. . Guess i should look first!


----------



## eligl24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the welcoming!!

To clarify, my wife will not need a visa.
About the marriage, what we did was soon after the weedding (over 3 years ago) was to register it in the Spanish Embassy (we received a "libro de familia") I guess this is the marriage certificate you guys are talking about?

I have been contacting the embassy and they tell me the only thing we need is go to a police office and aply for NIE/residency, and she will be go to go. Even the work permit should be granted in a few weeks.... in the other and I am aware of hoe inaccurate embassy's can be some time, even more when some laws have change.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

As a spouse of a Spanish national and also as she is from outside of EU, won't she get a DNI and not a NIE?

Maybe the process is different for this?


----------



## eligl24 (Oct 16, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> As a spouse of a Spanish national and also as she is from outside of EU, won't she get a DNI and not a NIE?
> 
> Maybe the process is different for this?


As far as I know she would need first a NIE, and later on (I have no idea when though) get a DNI when she becomes a national...?


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

It would be an NIE. Great, that should expedite things. The family book is no longer the official document. A marriage certificate, like the U.S.'s is usually needed,


----------



## eligl24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bfpijuan said:


> It would be an NIE. Great, that should expedite things. The family book is no longer the official document. A marriage certificate, like the U.S.'s is usually needed,


Great, good to hear it should make it easier. The only thing I need to figure out now is if I did get a "spanish certificate" besides the "libro de familia"...


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe you can go to the consulate where you registered?


----------



## eligl24 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bfpijuan said:


> Maybe you can go to the consulate where you registered?


I just sent them an email. I will let you guys know when the respond.


----------

